# McFlurry lids



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

This is a bit of an old article but still really interesting. I remember the old lids & never knew why the change. Definitely glad it happened now!

http://www.independent.co.uk/environmen ... 15407.html


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, never heard about that, i remember the lid changes, never knew why either!!!!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Gosh yyes i remember them changing... god im glad they did now   *


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I read an article about it a year or so ago. There was a pciture of a poo hedgie trapped in a McFlurry.

edit








so sad


----------



## GoodSmeagola (Apr 6, 2009)

OUCH! poor thing is right
I do not even like giving them tp tubes, it looks like they are just struggling to get free.
I opt for mcdonald LARGE coffee cups, with the bottom cut off, one end she fits easily into, the other side is a little tight, but not tight enough she struggles to get through it. 
She pushs this 'tube' all around her cage, rolls it, drags it, climbs it. They are my #1 toy for her.


----------

